# cival war bullets and buttons



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2016)

I know there was no civil war battles up this way but they came back and droped a few things heres some 2 and 3 ring 54 cal bullets we dug up along with some buttons including this rare hat pin with the pin still on it. I get me that buckle sooner or latter you got hit with one of those beast it would blow your leg off

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 24, 2016)

2-COOL !!!! Keep Diggin!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2016)

That....is awesomely cool.....seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2016)

That is just awesome Duck!!! I've been a Civil War junkie all my life, that is too cool!!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is just awesome Duck!!! I've been a Civil War junkie all my life, that is too cool!!!!!!!!! Tony


me to tony-- luv digging up history

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome Dave! All of my coin finds have been surface finds while looking for arrowheads and stuff in the fields. Ive found 4 or 5 and have a list of about 45 sites where I know there is stuff in Ohio but I haven't been able to detect any of them yet.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2016)

Crazy cool! You just might have an incredible treasure trove there! Time to dig! Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Crazy cool! You just might have an incredible treasure trove there! Time to dig! Chuck


lots of old treasures in Oberlin been there almost 200 years


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2016)

I have found a few bullets too but man you are kicking some ass Duck keep digging!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

